# [RESEAU] module pour un realtek 8168 (RESOLU)

## Carlux

Bonjour,

Je débute dans Gentoo et je n'arrive pas à configurer ma carte réseau realtek 8168. D'après lspci le 8168 est décrit comme non connu.

J'ai chargé le module 8169 et ça passe pas. D'ailleurs ni ne2k-pci, ni pcnet32 ni 8139too ne passent donc je suis bloqué à ce niveau là.

Mon portable est assez récent. Des drivers sont dispo sur le site du constructeur mais je ne sais pas s'il est possible de l'installer à l'installation de gentoo (2006.0 minimal cd au passage).

Ben voilà je pense avoir tout dit.Last edited by Carlux on Wed May 17, 2006 3:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tmasscool

le module en question pour la carte réseau 1000MBit/s est le module r8169.

Pour le charger modprobe r8169 et pour le démarrer automatiquement au boot, il faut l'ajouter dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## yoyo

Bienvenue à toi Carlux,

Pourrais-tu te conformer à nos conventions et renommer ton titre stp (section 3/3) ?

Merci.

Pour ton problème, pourrais-tu nous poster le résultat de ton lspci ?

Enjoy !

----------

## Carlux

J'ai déjà chargé le module r8169. Pardon pour l'abrévation. J'ai trouvé le moyen d'incorporer le module du driver constructeur en par un réponse de la mailing liste.

Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci.

J'ai fais le sauvage en arrivant ici. Modo peux-tu me supprimer mon message vu que je pause déjà la question sur la mailing liste.

Je lirai attentivement les règles avant de poster.

Pardon, pardon, pardon.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Carlux wrote:*   

> J'ai fais le sauvage en arrivant ici. Modo peux-tu me supprimer mon message vu que je pause déjà la question sur la mailing liste.
> 
> Je lirai attentivement les règles avant de poster.
> 
> Pardon, pardon, pardon. 

   :Laughing: 

Tu peux m'appeler "yoyo" comme tout le monde ici ...  :Wink: 

Et tu n'as pas plus fait "le sauvage" que la majorité des nouveaux venus ici.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, on attends le dénouement (heureux) de ton problème de module.

Enjoy !

PS : ton message pourra servir à d'autres personnes (d'où les balises pour faciliter la recherche), surtout si tu y mets la solution.

----------

## Carlux

J'ai installé le driver mais ça ne marche pas. 

Le module a été créé suivant le readme du constructeur. 

J'arrive à le charger.

Je configure ensuite ma carte avec la commande ifconfig. 

J'y ajoute ma passerelle. 

Je ne mets pas d'entrée dans resolv.conf pour la simple et bonne raison que je ping des adresses ip et pas des noms.

résultat négatif à ce point de la cfg.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Voici le résultat de la commande lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27a0 (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27a1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d8 (rev 02)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d0 (rev 02)

0000:00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d6 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c8 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c9 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27ca (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27cb (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27cc (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27b9 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27df (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 71c5

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8168 (rev 01) carte filaire

0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02) carte wifi

0000:04:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:04:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 0 :Cool: 

0000:04:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0822 (rev 17)

0000:04:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0592 (rev 0 :Cool: 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Voici la sortie de l'exécution de la commande make clean modules

make -C src/ clean

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src'

rm -f *.o *.ko *~ core* .dep* .*.d .*.cmd *.mod.c *.a *.s .*.flags

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src'

make -C src/ modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/linux/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10'

  CC [M]  /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src/r1000_n.o

  LD [M]  /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src/r1000.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src/r1000.mod.o

  LD [M]  /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src/r1000.ko

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src'

----------------------------------------------------------------

Voici la sortie de l'exécution de la commande make install

make -C src/ install

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src'

install -m 644 -c r1000.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src'

----------------------------------------------------------------

Dernière commande à taper : depmod -a

Aucune sortie pour cette commande.

----------------------------------------------------------------

J'en conclue que le module a bien été créé car il n'y a pas d'erreur à la compilation.

J'ai ensuite fais un modprobe r1000

Le module se charge et aucune erreur.

Je configure ma carte avec ifconfig et je fais mes tests avec ping

Voilà ça s'annonce plutôt bien mais ça bloque je sais pas où.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/drivers/net/r1000/r1000/src' 

```

juste une question : ton noyau c'est bien un 2.6.12 ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

[Edit] tiens une solution qui fonctionne semble-t-il... tu dois avoir un pb d'adressage je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlux

Oui.

J'ai copié le répertoire r1000 et r1000/src dans /usr/src/linux/drivers/net ,sachant que le rép linux est un lien vers mon noyau 2.6.12.

----------

## boozo

dsl j'ai édité entre temps... cela dit les 3 topic qui traitent de ce pb font référence à un kernel >=2.6.15.x peut-être tenter un upgrade...   :Rolling Eyes: 

[Edit] au fait... tu as relancé net.eth0 entre-temps ?

----------

## Carlux

Je vais mettre à jour mon noyau.

Comment relancer eth0 ? dsl je fais ma feignasse je pourrais lire la faq mais vu que je t'ai sous la main je perds moins de temps.

merci.

----------

## boozo

Rhôoo qd m^ !  :Laughing: 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'aurais une petite question qui est disons assez générale :

Carlux installe manuellement un drivers pour sa carte réseau filaire/wifi. Il va donc dans /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/ pour l'installer mais il rajoute un sous répertoire r1000/. Est-ce que cela peut influencer le bon fonctionnement du module. Ensuite j'ai remarqué que ici : /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko j'avais également un .ko correspondant au module de ma carte éthernet, en l'occurence 8139too.ko. Je me demandais si Carltux avais également le .ko correspondant à son module dans ce répertoire et si c'est nécessaire d'avoir ce fichier ici.

Voilà.

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## Carlux

Je fais un résumé de ce que je vais faire.

Télécharger et compiler un noyau du site kernel.org. J'utiliserai la version 2.6.16.16.

Q1: Est-ce qu'il fautque je mette à jour mon arbre portage ? question de noob forcément.

Q2: Mes CFLAGS ne sont pas personnalisés. j'ai dû utilise une architecture x86 car je n'avais pas l'architecture pentium 4 sur le cd d'install 2005.1 R1 unversel. Faut-il que je modifie mon /etc/make.conf ou je peux laisser tel quel ?

Je suivrai les instructions du lien de boozo.

Go build yourself a stock kernel from the official sources and then reboot into it. Now that you are running a kernel you have sources to, you can compile the driver normally as per the README. modprobe r1000 and restart net.eth0 and you are up. Now emerge --sync, emerge gentoo-sources, do the kernel compile again, reboot, rebuild the driver and you have, finally, the driver running under a real Gentoo kernel. 

let's go

----------

## boozo

@ MickTux : a priori 8139too.ko est le module compilé kernel-2.6 pour les RTL8139 et (mais je me trompe peut-être) il n'est pas nécessaire pour lui d'avoir les deux... sous réserves donc   :Rolling Eyes: 

[Edit] @ Carlux : heu il n'est pas nécessaire de passer par le vanilla car le post faisait référence à un pb de net pour une install or toi qui as déjà une gentoo up c'est pas la peine de faire le travail en double pour rien

tu fais ton sync et ton upgrade du world pour avoir le dernier gentoo-sources et tu installes/recompiles ton modules dedant

Mais je ne saisis pas tout là... tu parles d'une 2006.0 et puis d'une 2005.1 (d'où le 2.6.12.x je présume) et de CFlags inadaptés   :Shocked:   tu n'as jamais mis à jours ta gentoo depuis la 2005.1 et jamais adapté tes CFlags dès l'install ?

----------

## Mickael

@Boozo, oui tout a fait il n'a pas besion de ce module, je l'ai pris en exemple, je me suis mal exprimé.

La question est :

Doit-on également avoir le .ko correspondant à  sa carte réseau dans /lib/modules/kernelxxxxx/kernel/drivers/net/ afin de faire fonctionner cette dernière?

Exemple avec ma carte réseau et son module : le 8139too :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/8139too.
> 
> 8139too.c      8139too.ko     8139too.mod.c  8139too.mod.o  8139too.o
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/net/8139too
> 
>  8139too.ko
> ...

 

EDIT : @Boozo : Carltux fait une installation à  partir de la 2005.1, il est donc bien dans le cas de figure du post que tu lui a proposé.

----------

## boozo

@ MickTux : je n'ai pas de modules chez moi pour vérifier... je suis plutôt monolithique  :Mr. Green: 

mais c'est bien ce que fait le make modules_install non ?! copier les .ko correpondants aux modules compilés vers le répertoires /lib/modules/kernel-X/kernel/drivers/...

[Edit] @ All : Arf j'avais mal compris   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @ MickTux : je n'ai pas de modules chez moi pour vérifier... je suis plutôt monolithique 
> 
> mais c'est bien ce que fait le make modules_install non ?! copier les .ko correpondants aux modules compilés vers le répertoires /lib/modules/kernel-X/kernel/drivers/...

 

Je suis d'accord, mais Carltux ne le fait pas (cela n'est pas précisé dans le readme du son drivers), après le make install doit il lancer cette commande ou tout simplement copier le fichier sonmodule.ko dans /lib/modules/kernel-X/kernel/drivers/...

----------

## boozo

beuh... je comprend vite mais 'faut m'expliquer longtemps   :Razz: 

bonne question, je cois que make modules_install doit le faire (mais je n'ai pas lu la cible modules_install du makefile kernel) mais je vérifierai...

----------

## Mickael

Poste édité après grosse bourde décrite dedans..

Voilà comment je sens la chose (après la remarque de Argian):

Les sources du driver sont brutes : à l'arrivée d'un noyo il faut aller dans /usr/src/linux-2.6.XX/drivers/net/, puis dézipper le fichier du driver r1000 pour la carte réseau qui nous concerne. Ensuite il faut compiler ces sources afin d'obtenir les .O et .ko avec les commande make et make.install. A ce moment, un modprobe fonctionne, normale : les fichiers .o et .ko existent, mais le noyo s'il est déjà compilé par exemple, ne peut rien en faire : r1000 n'existe que dans les sources et dans aucune autre librairie. Donc, il faut :

Lancer l'installation du module, et copier le r1000.ko dans /lib/modules/2.6.1XXXX/kernel/drivers/net/ si il n'y est pas??? Une fois installé, le noyau regarde uniquement les modules dans lib/modules ????

RESUMÉ : effacé car grosse boulette (voir la réponse de Argian).

EDIT : N'a donc plus lieu d'être.....

----------

## Carlux

Résumé de ma situation.

J'ai une 2005.1 R1 d'origine avec noyau 2.6.12 r10.

J'ai pas réseau du tout.

J'ai tenté de chargé le module le plus adapté pour : r8169 ==> ça marche pas.

J'ai mis à jour mon noyau suivant les indic de micktux c-à-d:

- je décompresse le noyau 2.6.16.16

- j'y copie mon répertoire r1000 fraichement décompressé. (/usr/src/linux/drivers/net/r1000)

- tjs dans mon répertoire r1000:

     - make clean modules

     - make install

     - depmod -a

- je compile mon nouveau noyau: genkernel --bootloader=grub all

- je reboote

- je lance mon nouveau noyau

- je fais ensuite un modprobe r1000 et là FATAL: Module r1000 not found

je fais un ls /lib/modules/2.6.16.16/kernel/drivers/net  et   je ne vois pas le module r1000.

donc cette histoire d'intégrer le module avant la compil ne marche pas OU j'ai grillé une étape trés importante.

J'ai ommis de vous dire qu'à l'origine quand on décompresse le pack r1000.tar.gz j'obtiens ce répertoire r1000/r1000/src.

J'AI VIRE LE PREMIER REPERTOIRE r1000.

Je vais donc tenté une recompil' mais cette fois ci avec l'arborescence complète càd /r1000/r1000/src.

----------

## Argian

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> RESUMÉ : AVANT DE COMPILÉ LE NOYO, METTRE DÉJÀ LE MODULE DANS LES SOURCES, COMPILÉ CE MODULE (make.install) puis COMPILÉ LE NOYO. sinon et bien ça ne peut pas fonctionner!!
> 
> EDIT : Donc il est normal que Carlux ne puisse pas avoir de réseau, car son module ne communique pas avec son noyo ou bien le noyo fait la source oreille à ses appels.

 Huh ? Bizarre ça  :Shocked: 

J'aurais plutôt dit de d'abord compiler et installer le noyau et ensuite compiler et installer le module (En ayant auparavant rebooté sur le nouveau noyau - et non noyo  :Laughing:  - histoire d'être sûr  :Mr. Green:  ) parce que justement, je ne vois pas comment ça peut fonctionner si le module est compilé avant. Après tout, c'est au module de s'adapter à l'environnement, pas l'inverse, non ?  :Confused: 

----------

## Mickael

Soit pour le noyo   :Wink:  mais pourquoi n'a t-il pas de r1000.ko dans /lib/module/etcetcetc??? Ce qui me gêne ici d'après ce que tu dis Argian, c'est qu'on a bien la compile du module mais pas l'installation...non/oui/peut-être?

EDIT : C'est vrai, c'est tout de même plus logique que les modules s'adaptent au noyo, sinon l'approche modulaire n'est plus.

EDIT 2 : Je viens de vérifier avec ndiswrapper : à l'installation de ndiswrapper : le make.install me met bien un ndiswrapper.ko dans /lib/module/etcetcetc. Donc je corrige mon poste précédent, désolé pour la rature Carlux et merci Argian.

----------

## Argian

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Soit pour le noyo   mais pourquoi n'a t-il pas de r1000.ko dans /lib/module/etcetcetc??? Ce qui me gêne ici d'après ce que tu dis Argian, c'est qu'on a bien la compile du noyo (deux fois) mais pas l'installation...non/oui/peut-être?

 Ben, je dirais que c'est justement parce qu'il y a réinstallation du noyau qu'on a pas le module, autant que je sache, le make modules_install efface tout ce qui se trouve dans /lib/modules/2.6.**/kernel/ avant d'installer les modules, donc efface aussi le r1000.ko

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> EDIT : C'est vrai, c'est tout de même plus logique que les modules s'adaptent au noyo, sinon l'approche modulaire n'est plus

 N'est-ce pas ?  :Razz: 

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> EDIT 2 : Je viens de vérifier avec ndiswrapper : à l'installation de ndiswrapper : le make.install me met bien un ndiswrapper.ko dans /lib/module/etcetcetc. Donc je corrige mon poste précédent, désolé pour la rature Carltux et merci Argian.

   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Soit pour le noyo   mais pourquoi n'a t-il pas de r1000.ko dans /lib/module/etcetcetc??? Ce qui me gêne ici d'après ce que tu dis Argian, c'est qu'on a bien la compile du noyo (deux fois) mais pas l'installation...non/oui/peut-être? Ben, je dirais que c'est justement parce qu'il y a réinstallation du noyau qu'on a pas le module, autant que je sache, le make modules_install efface tout ce qui se trouve dans /lib/modules/2.6.**/kernel/ avant d'installer les modules, donc efface aussi le r1000.ko
> 
> 

 

Ah!! tu m'as devancé j'ai écris noyo à la place de module! 

De plus le make install du module r1000 ne met pas de r1000.ko dans /lib/module....

----------

## boozo

/me arrive après la bataille... bon y marche ou pas ce satané bidule r1000 ?!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Argian

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Ah!! tu m'as devancé j'ai écris noyo à la place de module!

 Trop lent petit scarabée  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlux

NAAaaAAaaaaAAAAAAN   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je sais pas par où continuer/recommencer. z'avez des pistes ?

Je vais déjà relire tout le topic pour avoir plus de recul.

----------

## Mickael

Poste le résultat de ifconfig, car le modprobe de r1000 fonctionne (je le sais   :Wink:  ) et ton lsmod indique qu'il est chargé.  :Laughing:  ===> je suis un mage!!, mais non Carlux est à quatre bureau à coté du mien  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

Rontidjùuu !   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon on y croit et on y retourne :

dans ton repertoire /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.x ---> make

copier don repertoire r1000/* dans /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.x/drivers/net/ ---> dedant faire ton make pour construire ton r1000.ko

faire le make modules_install et vérifier que r1000.ko et bien présent dans /lib/blablabla 

après le modprobe ou insmod ne donne rien avec r1000 ?

[Edit] J'y crois pas !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Rontidjùuu !  
> 
> Bon on y croit et on y retourne :
> 
> dans ton repertoire /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.x ---> make
> ...

 

Tu peux y croire Boozo, ça marche !! mais Carlux va tout nous dire

----------

## Carlux

Ca marche !

Enfin façon de dire.

Parce que j'ai consulté le /var/log/messages

Et dedans je lis :

May 17 15:37:56  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

May 17 15:37:56  PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

May 17 15:37:56  eth1: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168B/8111B'.

May 17 15:37:56  eth1: r10001.02, the Linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet Controllers at 0xc800, 00:17:31:15:8a:6e, IRQ 16

May 17 15:37:56  eth1: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

May 17 15:37:56  net.agent[14131]: add event not handled

May 17 15:38:04  Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter

May 17 15:38:04  Driver version:1.02

May 17 15:38:04  Released date:2006/02/23

May 17 15:38:04  Link Status:Not Linked

May 17 15:38:04  I/O Base:0xC800(I/O port)

May 17 15:38:04  IRQ:16

Alors y'en a un qui va dire que j'ai fais une boulette et qu'il faut que je l'assume. 

Moi je dis Micktux n'a rien vu du tout et qu'il lit pas le bon log (oui micktux lis dmesg et non messages   :Wink:  )

J'ai été leuré par ma carte Wifi. 

commande lspci: vous verrez que la carte realtek 8168 est placée avant la carte intel 4222 d'où ma conclusion rtl8168 = eth0.

Ma carte wifi n'est pas reconnue par le noyau et n'est pas détecté avec coldplug donc j'en déduis que la première carte configurée = eth0

Quand on charge le module r1000 et qu'on tape ensuite ifconfig on ne voit que l'interface de loopback mais ça c'est pas une excuse.Last edited by Carlux on Wed May 17, 2006 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Nan nan nan, pas d'accord,

/me je dis que c'est une réussite et que tu n'as pas tout posté comme je te l'avais dit : les infos étranges du ifconfig aurait relancé l'affaire   :Very Happy: 

C'est résolu donc mais fait nous une check liste de ce qu'il faut faire et surtout ne pas faire. Avec en plus, les indications pour voir si c'est eth0/1 qui est associé à la partie  filaire de ta carte.  :Cool: 

 :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> Enfin façon de dire. 

 

Et y'a pas de façon de dire qui tienne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

 :Twisted Evil:  (patch -p0 < click on smiley)...et vite !  :Mr. Green: 

Chef ! Chef ! Y'en a qui tirent au flanc ! et en plus y'en a aussi qui truffent les résultats des commndes !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Carlux

 *Quote:*   

> Et y'a pas de façon de dire qui tienne 

 

Hé, je remets pas en cause l'aide de tout le monde mais y'en a pas un qui a eu l'idée de me faire afficher /var/log/messages alors camenbert    :Laughing: 

Je fais une synthèse demain en reprennant tout depuis le début.

----------

## boozo

<mode dans_la_série_des_posts_inutiles> Comment ? Comment ? Le tail -30 /var/log/messages n'est pas dans un Eterm transparent en fond d'écran ?!   :Razz: 

</mode dans_la_série_des_posts_inutiles>

----------

## Carlux

J'ai pas voulu enflammer l'assemblée avec un poste compliqué. Mon poste ne sera pas inutil quand j'aurai résumé tout ça car ça a l'air d'être le pb de qqs personnes sur le forum anglais. 

De plus il est possible que je détaille l'installation du matériel de mon portable (asus a6ja assez récent). C'est un pari osé mais ça me plairait de rendre la pareille.

THX all

----------

## Mickael

 *Carlux wrote:*   

> J'ai pas voulu enflammer l'assemblée avec un poste compliqué. Mon poste ne sera pas inutil quand j'aurai résumé tout ça car ça a l'air d'être le pb de qqs personnes sur le forum anglais. 
> 
> De plus il est possible que je détaille l'installation du matériel de mon portable (asus a6ja assez récent). C'est un pari osé mais ça me plairait de rendre la pareille.
> 
> THX all

 

Ah ben, un grand merci   :Wink: 

----------

## Carlux

RESUME DU TOPIC

Version de Gentoo utilisée:

2005.1 r1 (universal cd)

noyau: 2.6.12.10

Le problème:

Carte réseau filaire à base Realtek 8168 non pris en charge par le noyau actuel (2.6.16.16)

La solution:

- Installer sa gentoo 2005 ou 2006 jusqu'au bout.

- Télécharger le driver sur le site du constructeur (http://www.realtek.com.tw et faire une recherche en tapant 8168)

  Je ne mets pas le lien direct vers le driver car il est possible que ce lien soit mort dans quelques mois. J'espère également que dans les semaines     à venir le noyau prennent en charge le realtek 8168

- décompresser l'archive du driver dans /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/   (au final ça donnera ça: /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/r1000/r1000)

- entrer dans le dernier répertoire r1000 (en tapant ls vous devriez voir le répertoire src contenant le fichier c pour la compil.)

- taper make clean modules

- puis make install

- et enfin depmod -a

A cette étape vous pouvez charger le module r1000 en tapant modprobe r1000. Si aucune erreur apparaît vous verrez votre module en tapant lsmod.

Si vous avez plus d'une carte réseau dans votre machine, jetez un oeil dans /var/log/messages après avoir chargé le module. Vous verrez si c'est eth0 ou eth1 qui correspond à votre realtek8168.

Il faut maintenant configurer la carte réseau avec ifconfig.

ifconfig ethx adr_ip broadcast "adr_ip avec .255 au bout" netmask "votre masque réseau" up

On configure une passerelle si vous en avez une

route add default gw adr_ip_passerelle

On configure la résolution de nom dans /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver "ip_dns1"

nameserver "ip_dns2"

search domaine_enfant.domaine_parent.fr

La carte réseau est configurée.

Passez au test en pingant la passerelle par exemple.

CE RESEUME EST INCOMPLET   :Embarassed:   car la carte réseau n'est pas configurée en dur via un script (/etc/init.d/net.ethx).

Ca veut dire qu'à chaque redémarrage de votre système vous devrez reprendre l'étape du ifconfig si vous voulez le réseau.

Je débute dans gentoo alors qu'en j'aurai le réseau à chaque redémmarage je vous l'expliquerai ici sinon cherchez dans la doc.

Remarque importante: faites bien gaffe si vous avez deux cartes réseau ou plus. Je me suis fais leurré par ma carte wifi. Je croyais que ma carte filaire était eth0 mais en fait c'était eth1. J'ai tourné en rond pdt une journée à essayer de compiler et recompiler. J'ai pas trouvé d'explication à ça. Il faudrait l'avis d'un plus haut gradé.

Perso quand j'ai recompilé mon noyau en 2.6.16.16 j'ai fait sauter tout ce qui avait attrait au wifi. Le système reconnaissait ma carte filaire en tant que eth0.

Si vous préferez configurer votre carte wifi (exemple de portable) au lieu de la carte filaire le principe devrait être le même:

Finir votre installation avec un "livecd" puis télécharger le driver constructeur.

MISE A JOUR:

Charger le module r1000 au démarrage:

- editer le fichier /etc/modules/autoload.d/kernel-2.6

- ajouter une ligne r1000

        #3c905

        r1000

- sauvegarder, quitter, redémarrer et vérifier avec la commande lsmod pour voir les modules chargés.

Montage de la carte réseau realtek 8168 au démarrage.

La doc explique ça mais je le note ici.

Editer le fichier /etc/conf.d/net

- Y inscrire les informations de votre réseau (voir doc si vous avez un serveur DHCP):

  config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

  routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

- rc-update add net.eth0 default   pour rendre l'interface eth0 comme carte réseau préféré.

Si vous voulez ajouter d'autres cartes réseau au démarrage ==> DOC !

----------

